

Show HN: Remind'em gives you the power to set reminders in your friends’ phones - h43k3r
http://www.remindem.in/

======
serveboy
There's an Android app by the same name that does the same thing:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.com.intelco...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.com.intelco.remindem)

Not available on iOS though...

~~~
h43k3r
That app is too primitive. We made this because we felt the need for this.

------
fiatjaf
Location reminder is a very nice idea. I would like to use it, for myself only
(but it would be much better if I could make my friends use it), but I can't.
Using smartphones with lots of apps destroys my life (and my battery).

~~~
h43k3r
We are trying our best to keep the battery usage minimum. We are currently
using the GCM service for all our push notifications. It helps in keeping
battery usage low since the same service handles all the Android
notifications.

------
fiatjaf
It is a shame that everything are apps and for them to work we need to
convince people to install them and keep them running.

